# Why can unregistered members view the Coughing Cupboard



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 17, 2011)

Considering the nature of the posts in the Coughing Cupboard, I don't think it's a very wise idea to just leave it visible to anybody who visits here.


----------



## Byrus (Jul 17, 2011)

It was hidden at one point, along with the serious business board. I agree it should probably be hidden from guests again though, it's an easy target for trolls.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2011)

To answer the quesiton... Cause the admin said so?


----------



## Eloi (Jul 17, 2011)

Phantom said:


> To answer the quesiton... Cause the admin said so?


But, 'What was Butterfree's reasoning for this?', was the question. The spirit of it, anyway, not the letter of it.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 17, 2011)

It's visible to guests because every forum is visible to guests by default. It's not like I sat there and specifically decided I wanted guests to see the Coughing Cupboard.

I can just as well make it invisible if you want.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it's pretty obvious why not everyone should be able to see the Cupboard; sensitive content, trollbait, etc., etc.

Also-- Debate Hall is invisible to people with 30-point infractions; is this the case with the CC as well?


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 17, 2011)

Okay, it's invisible to guests now.

Currently only the Debating Hall is restricted from people with 30+ infraction points.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 17, 2011)

Shouldn't it be the case with the Coughing Cupboard as well?


----------



## Light (Jul 18, 2011)

Luckily I don't think that's really been a problem in the coughing cupboard. Most trolls are just trying to generate a response, not be flat out jerks. if it's a problem by all means change it, but I don't really see a need for that at this point.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 18, 2011)

Light Yagami said:


> Luckily I don't think that's really been a problem in the coughing cupboard. Most trolls are just trying to generate a response, not be flat out jerks. if it's a problem by all means change it, but I don't really see a need for that at this point.


I think they said some horrible stuff to Squornshellous Beta in her My Family are dead.... thread, but the worst were deleted.


----------



## Light (Jul 18, 2011)

Ooh. That's really too bad. Didn't know that...


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Jul 18, 2011)

Nor did I, as it happens.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 18, 2011)

Squornshellous Beta said:


> Nor did I, as it happens.


I think the deleting happened fast?
I don't exactly know what was going on, it happened before I had logged in and I heard that stuff had been said that was horrible and it was deleted.


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 19, 2011)

Don't worry, they weren't very good. As far as trolls go, they were the kind with poofy hair collected by the people with too many cats.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 19, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I think the deleting happened fast?
> I don't exactly know what was going on, it happened before I had logged in and I heard that stuff had been said that was horrible and it was deleted.


I'm pretty sure Alvyren deleted them shortly after they were posted.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 19, 2011)

Also I specifically asked that _nobody_ talk about it; I'm glad that went well.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 19, 2011)

They were about as good as these things, IMHO. 

But back on-topic, I see no reason why it would be better for guests to view the Coughing Cupboard, and there are way more justifications for closing it. If they want to see it, just join and waste five minutes of their life (as the header puts it).


----------



## Cydnix (Jul 20, 2011)

You can't put something online and expect it to be private. So really, Don't put stuff you aren't willing to let random people see. because a registered member could take those vents and such, and put them elsewhere, directing the trolls to you. And as superbird said, a five minute process won't stop a troll, as they would have to do that anyway to troll the CC threads.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 22, 2011)

well if they can't access the board, is it even visible to the unregistered members?

And anyway, if someone here took something about someone else and put it on a different place on the internet, they should be banned! That is a completely awful thing to do to someone.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 22, 2011)

Cydnix said:


> And as superbird said, a five minute process won't stop a troll, as they would have to do that anyway to troll the CC threads.


While that is true, they won't be able to see the contents unless they register first. If they don't see the contents, then they don't know it's there and available as trolling material, and they won't be tempted to come on and troll _because_ of that. It doesn't stop people who are here to troll anyway, but it does provide less incentive to sign up for the sole purpose of trolling in the CC.


----------

